# Inside the XBOX 360 S



## HookeyStreet (Jun 17, 2010)

I knew someone would pop one open: http://solomods.com/2010250gb.html


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 17, 2010)

That looks pretty badass, I like that side window mod they did so you can see the disc spinning


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link, im hoping to have mine sometime tomorrow


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks for the link, im hoping to have mine sometime tomorrow



Im so jealous right now


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 17, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im so jealous right now


Haha, its all good 

I was talking to a friend at Future shop where I live and she was saying there on the truck as of yesterday... soooo, she said hopfully they'll be in Friday... 

Future shop isnt putting any adds out on when they'll be F/S

there just going to place them on the floor and that's that.
after this shipment arrives they wont be getting any more in till later this summer or fall


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 17, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Haha, its all good
> 
> I was talking to a friend at Future shop where I live and she was saying there on the truck as of yesterday... soooo, she said hopfully they'll be in Friday...
> 
> ...



Nice, Im pleased for you  (walks off to kick the cat up the arse!)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2010)

doesnt look smaller than the original.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> doesnt look smaller than the original.



i was thinking the same. other than 10mm thinner in the center.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 17, 2010)

Read on Engadget that it is 17% smaller than the og model- not too big a difference. More so about getting heat, power consumption, and manufacturing costs down


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 17, 2010)

I wonder if it suffers from RROD as the Original and Improved models did.


----------



## ktr (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome cooler master heatsink!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 17, 2010)

noo RROD there are no red leds in front only green lol so these new xboxes will never red ring


----------



## KainXS (Jun 17, 2010)

so it sucks in air from ontop of the system, hmmmm, that opens a can of worms, intake fans like that get dirty faster than the exhaust types and if you spilled something in there who knows what in the world would happen. but if you take care of your console it might not be a problem



what worries me is he says "They are still using the original X clamp on the chipset"


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 17, 2010)

what about the noise ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

there was an answer in a different thread about no RROD... It's still there but not red... the green light will flash letting one know of a problem..

Also to do a tiny bit of bitching!!!

Why the hell didnt they put a BD disk into the unit?

assholes!

god forbid a wireless card was built in, but no blue ray player?

oh well I guess they gotta still bleed us for all the extras


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 18, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> there was an answer in a different thread about no RROD... It's still there but not red... the green light will flash letting one know of a problem..
> 
> Also to do a tiny bit of bitching!!!
> 
> ...



They have to license Blu Ray from Sony, I don't think Microsoft is going to be doing that anytime soon, and I don't know if Sony wants to license it to them.


----------



## TVman (Jun 18, 2010)

should it not be under general hardware and not under games  coz xbox360 is hardware not a game


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2010)

TVman said:


> should it not be under general hardware and not under games  coz xbox360 is hardware not a game



No.


----------



## lemode (Jun 18, 2010)

that's a hot mod...i like that window. haha.


----------



## AUTOgod (Jun 18, 2010)

KainXS said:


> so it sucks in air from ontop of the system, hmmmm, that opens a can of worms, intake fans like that get dirty faster than the exhaust types and if you spilled something in there who knows what in the world would happen. but if you take care of your console it might not be a problem
> 
> 
> 
> what worries me is he says "They are still using the original X clamp on the chipset"



looking at the picture of the fan, amd bearing in mind that i cant make the pic bigger (cant stand when they do that), it looks like air comes out of the side-vent.

oh, and i firmly believe that the x-clamps were never to blame for the failures, although my launch with replaced clamps hasnt died again..... havent had a recent machine die yet either......


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> No.


lol for the single word...


lemode said:


> that's a hot mod...i like that window. haha.


hell yeah looks sweet.... I wonder how long before some tricks it out with H20ooooooo


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> noo RROD there are no red leds in front only green lol so these new xboxes will never red ring



doesnt mean they can't fail or crash. only thing now is if it does, you have no light indicator to determine type of fail but guess it doesnt really matter but i'm suprised how many existing owners want to upgrade to this due to mostly looks. Piano black looks nice but like my PS3, has nothing but finger prints all over it all the time anyway and scratches show easily


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2010)

i know i was being sarcastic lol im the go to guy for heatgun repair on PS3s and 360s up where i am.... its more no more red ring must mean it dosent exist is how it will be marketed


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm still wtfing about the wireless adapter with the actual USB port internally. That's just funny. You'd think they wouldn't use an actual plug and socket. Which brings up the idea, if in the future say your xbox was unrepairable, would it be a salvagable part?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 18, 2010)

Everyone is forgetting how this is not an XBOX 360 Slim.  Its called the XBOX 360 S (the S can mean whatever you want lol).  But it is smaller than the original.  The whole point of this new console is to bring down production costs and release a more reliable, fresh looking system.

It is strange that the WiFi is connected internally by USB, but maybe this is because WiFi wasnt intended to be onboard in the first place (remember, they make loads of cash from the overpriced external WiFi dongles and have only just released the black wireless N adapter)

I dont usually have much confidence in M$, but I believe this console will be the best one so far (compared to the Core/Elite etc)


----------



## KainXS (Jun 19, 2010)

AUTOgod said:


> looking at the picture of the fan, amd bearing in mind that i cant make the pic bigger (cant stand when they do that), it looks like air comes out of the side-vent.
> 
> oh, and i firmly believe that the x-clamps were never to blame for the failures, although my launch with replaced clamps hasnt died again..... havent had a recent machine die yet either......



Air does comes from the top and exits from the sides along with the heat made from the rest of the system,







360's fail because of a combination of problems the main ones being the board flexing because the some standoffs are higher than others and to make it worst the xclamps cause more flexing, if they fixed the standoff problem(which they should have long ago and did not) then the the flexing from the xclamps might not be as big of a deal but thats still unknown, the xclamp problem and board flexing should be fixed in this 360(I would piss my pants if it wasn't).


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 19, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Everyone is forgetting how this is not an XBOX 360 Slim.  Its called the XBOX 360 S (the S can mean whatever you want lol).  But it is smaller than the original.  The whole point of this new console is to bring down production costs and release a more reliable, fresh looking system.
> 
> It is strange that the WiFi is connected internally by USB, but maybe this is because WiFi wasnt intended to be onboard in the first place (remember, they make loads of cash from the overpriced external WiFi dongles and have only just released the black wireless N adapter)
> 
> I dont usually have much confidence in M$, but I believe this console will be the best one so far (compared to the Core/Elite etc)




yeah, I'm really sorry for people that get scammed by MS, just think about it, if they can now use wifi that based on usb then it will no problem when we use ordinary usb based wifi.


and now they change the HDD "module", and what happen if people already buy expensive hdd (with shitty smal capacity ), and sudenly they can't use it because the different interface  .


oh well, I don't care anymore about MS, especially after they stab us (pc gamer) in the back.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 19, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> yeah, I'm really sorry for people that get scammed by MS, just think about it, if they can now use wifi that based on usb then it will no problem when we use ordinary usb based wifi.
> 
> 
> and now they change the HDD "module", and what happen if people already buy expensive hdd (with shitty smal capacity ), and sudenly they can't use it because the different interface  .
> ...



You dont really make sense m8.  If you have an older model 360 but want one of these new S models, you just sell the old one.  When you do this you sell the console including the HDD, because you will have a 250GB HDD built into the new S model.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2010)

If you pay someone to mod a consoles aesthetics you should be shot. I for one like this one better......







This is a very cool Xbox case mod site
http://modinfinity.com/technology/21-super-cool-xbox-360-case-mods/



Sill console kiddie. Keyboards are for men.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you pay someone to mod a consoles aesthetics you should be shot. I for one like this one better......
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100619/lian_li_xbox_360_case-mod.jpg
> 
> ...



The Lian Li 360 case isnt too bad.  But your missing the point, the whole point of owning the S is for the Valhalla board


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Lian Li 360 case isnt too bad.  But your missing the point, the whole point of owning the S is for the Valhalla board



Wtf does the Valhalla board do different then the regular 360 other then have a USB WiFi and a slower disk drive?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 19, 2010)

Noise and epic power reduction would be the only noticeable changes. Much better tear down http://www.anandtech.com/show/3774/welcome-to-valhalla-inside-the-new-250gb-xbox-360-slim


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Noise and epic power reduction would be the only noticeable changes. Much better tear down http://www.anandtech.com/show/3774/welcome-to-valhalla-inside-the-new-250gb-xbox-360-slim



You should NEVER have to tear down a console......EVER.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wtf does the Valhalla board do different then the regular 360 other then have a USB WiFi and a slower disk drive?



LOL, you know whats different on this board.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, you know whats different on this board.



Nope. Enlighten me.


----------



## Phxprovost (Jun 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wtf does the Valhalla board do different


combines both the cpu and gpu into one package


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> combines both the cpu and gpu into one package



And that does what different in terms of this consoles purpose?


----------



## Phxprovost (Jun 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And that does what different in terms of this consoles purpose?



Edit : nevermind, i dont care


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> Edit : nevermind, i dont care



Well thats not nice.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You should NEVER have to tear down a console......EVER.



Yeah. We should never have to send probes into space either. Why learn something when you can choose to be ignorant. Screw curiosity.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Yeah. We should never have to send probes into space either. Why learn something when you can choose to be ignorant. Screw curiosity.



Do you tear apart a perfectly good TV? Anyway read my post again. I said you should never HAVE to tear one apart.


----------



## Phxprovost (Jun 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you tear apart a perfectly good TV? Anyway read my post again. I said you should never HAVE to tear one apart.



i have taken apart working tvs, just like i took apart my xbox for no reason other then because i bought it and i wanted to take it apart


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 19, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> i have taken apart working tvs, just like i took apart my xbox for no reason other then because i bought it and i wanted to take it apart



Thats cool. So have I (not a tv however). What I am saying is you should never HAVE to tear one apart. I mean the tear down factor shouldn't be a plus in the console world. The damn thing should just work.........but with the 360 I guess being able to tear it down quick for repair is a plus.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you tear apart a perfectly good TV? Anyway read my post again. I said you should never HAVE to tear one apart.



This new 360 needs less juice and produces less heat, which is good news.

Most people/sites tear open new consoles (in this case the new 360 S), just to see what has changed inside, or to add modders (and hackers alike).

MailMan, you really need to lighten up m8.  We all know you hate consoles with a passion, but some of us enjoy casual gaming and a console is ideal for that use


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> You dont really make sense m8.  If you have an older model 360 but want one of these new S models, you just sell the old one.  When you do this you sell the console including the HDD, because you will have a 250GB HDD built into the new S model.



so true, but what happen if we just want the wiffi feature? do we need buy that stupid expensive wiffi dongle, why we can't use usb wiffi, just like this 360 S ? 



TheMailMan78 said:


> If you pay someone to mod a consoles aesthetics you should be shot. I for one like this one better......
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100619/lian_li_xbox_360_case-mod.jpg
> 
> ...



REAL MAN use REAL COMPUTER not CONSOLE, 


PC-gamer FTW


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 20, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> so true, but what happen if we just want the wiffi feature? do we need buy that stupid expensive wiffi dongle, why we can't use usb wiffi, just like this 360 S ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to use an old XBOX 360 wirelessly, you have buy the USB WiFi dongle (preferably the black dual antenna model because its wireless N).  But if you want a 360 console with WiFi 'built in', you go for the XBOX 360 S, the new model.  Thats just how it is.  MS should have built WiFi into the original 360, but they didnt.

PC gaming great,  Im not denying this fact.  But thats if you have the time and money to invest into it.  Some people, like myself, just like a quick and easy gaming fix every now and again, so for this reason a console is ideal.  PLUS, consoles get FAR better/more exclusive titles.


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> If you want to use an old XBOX 360 wirelessly, you have buy the USB WiFi dongle (preferably the black dual antenna model because its wireless N).  But if you want a 360 console with WiFi 'built in', you go for the XBOX 360 S, the new model.  Thats just how it is.  MS should have built WiFi into the original 360, but they didnt.
> 
> PC gaming great,  Im not denying this fact.  But thats if you have the time and money to invest into it.  Some people, like myself, just like a quick and easy gaming fix every now and again, so for this reason a console is ideal.  PLUS, consoles get FAR better/more exclusive titles.



People thinking of a "quick and easy gaming fix every now and again" was the cause of the "PLUS, consoles get FAR better/more exclusive titles", you didn't get them both simultaneously. Take note of the "more" exclusive though, I'm not saying there weren't any exclusives. But then again there really isn't any good RTS games in consoles.

I played RE5 with my friend recently in his Xbox 360. It sucked. Aiming and movement is very counter-intuitive. The only games that I would really want from consoles are Tekken 6 and Fight Night Round 4. But there are arcade versions of the former, and I'll just go to my friend's house for the latter. Every other game I play is in the PC (or my PSP which my father bought for me which I never asked for lol).


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 20, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> People thinking of a "quick and easy gaming fix every now and again" was the cause of the "PLUS, consoles get FAR better/more exclusive titles", you didn't get them both simultaneously. Take note of the "more" exclusive though, I'm not saying there weren't any exclusives. But then again there really isn't any good RTS games in consoles.
> 
> I played RE5 with my friend recently in his Xbox 360. It sucked. Aiming and movement is very counter-intuitive. The only games that I would really want from consoles are Tekken 6 and Fight Night Round 4. But there are arcade versions of the former, and I'll just go to my friend's house for the latter. Every other game I play is in the PC (or my PSP which my father bought for me which I never asked for lol).



Lets not turn this thread into a PC vs console debate, because its just stupid.  Aiming on PC titles is obviously better with a mouse, being an ex-PC gamer, I know this.  After a while of using a pad for aiming, you just get used to it.  You know its not as accurate as a mouse, but with the certain amount of 'auto-aim' they build into the games, you can get by just fine.

I really enjoyed Resident Evil 5 on the 360, not denying the PC version looks superb.  Consoles are great for certain games, like you mentioned, beat'em ups and the fact that games like UFC Undisputed, a title that I love, is not available on PC, a console is the only route I can take.

The funny thing, nowadays, most hardcore gamers own a PC and a games console, so I personally dont see the problem 

If strictly PC gaming only guys have problems with games being exclusive to consoles or PC titles being bad ports of a console release, they need to take it up with the game developers.....its not the end users fault


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Lets not turn this thread into a PC vs console debate, because its just stupid.  Aiming on PC titles is obviously better with a mouse, being an ex-PC gamer, I know this.  After a while of using a pad for aiming, you just get used to it.  You know its not as accurate as a mouse, but with the certain amount of 'auto-aim' they build into the games, you can get by just fine.
> 
> I really enjoyed Resident Evil 5 on the 360, not denying the PC version looks superb.  Consoles are great for certain games, like you mentioned, beat'em ups and the fact that games like UFC Undisputed, a title that I love, is not available on PC, a console is the only route I can take.
> 
> ...


 @ bold part.



> The funny thing, nowadays, most hardcore gamers own a PC and a games console, so I personally dont see the problem


 Of course you personally don't see it because you have a console. I don't. Actually I did have a console. But I play my PS games through an emulator now.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Lets not turn this thread into a PC vs console debate, because its just stupid.  Aiming on PC titles is obviously better with a mouse, being an ex-PC gamer, I know this.  After a while of using a pad for aiming, you just get used to it.  You know its not as accurate as a mouse, but with the certain amount of 'auto-aim' they build into the games, you can get by just fine.
> 
> I really enjoyed Resident Evil 5 on the 360, not denying the PC version looks superb.  Consoles are great for certain games, like you mentioned, beat'em ups and the fact that games like UFC Undisputed, a title that I love, is not available on PC, a console is the only route I can take.
> 
> ...




i know thats was not end user fault but MS has betray us (pc gamer) and thus I blame and hate it.

look what MS did to us, first they close AoE developer ( I'm a die hard AoE series and Rise of the nation), second they invent that GFW crap, and a badly ported game(hallo2, GoW) and other things . 

I feel really betrayed, after years using their OS for GAMES and right now, they don't even thing about their PC gaming community again. we used to see great title for pc from ms and right now we have nothing.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 20, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> @ bold part.
> 
> Of course you personally don't see it because you have a console. I don't. Actually I did have a console. But I play my PS games through an emulator now.



So its the gamers fault that these big companies make games consoles that the average gamer wants and then forget about the PC gamer (because the console business is worth £££) ?  There are so many factors that have affected PC gaming and to blame console users is stupid.



wahdangun said:


> i know thats was not end user fault but MS has betray us (pc gamer) and thus I blame and hate it.
> 
> look what MS did to us, first they close AoE developer ( I'm a die hard AoE series and Rise of the nation), second they invent that GFW crap, and a badly ported game(hallo2, GoW) and other things .
> 
> I feel really betrayed, after years using their OS for GAMES and right now, they don't even thing about their PC gaming community again. we used to see great title for pc from ms and right now we have nothing.



M$ are all about the money and I try to give them as little as possible


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> So its the gamers fault that these big companies make games consoles that the average gamer wants and then forget about the PC gamer (because the console business is worth £££) ?  There are so many factors that have affected PC gaming and to blame console users is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> M$ are all about the money and I try to give them as little as possible



I'm not blaming console users *only*. They're more like accomplices to the companies, willingly or not (mostly willingly though).


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2010)

^ those say it all


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 20, 2010)

entropy13 said:


> I'm not blaming console users *only*. They're more like accomplices to the companies, willingly or not (mostly willingly though).



Oh yeah, sorry, I suppose we should boycott the companies making games for consoles only and write our own games to play on homemade consoles! 

I can see what your saying, but people like video games and if the only way to play a game is on a console, then they will buy it.

Another big factor is that the casual gamer/PC user cant build their own PC or afford to do so in some cases.  These people usually settle for consoles.  FFS, some idiots still have a PS3/360 connected to their LCD TV via a composite cable, they know that little.  But it cant be helped.



Mussels said:


> http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/valhalla_061810021247/23400.png
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100620/.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice find, thank you.  I think it looks like a good improvement.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> This new 360 needs less juice and produces less heat, which is good news.
> 
> Most people/sites tear open new consoles (in this case the new 360 S), just to see what has changed inside, or to add modders (and hackers alike).
> 
> MailMan, you really need to lighten up m8.  We all know you hate consoles with a passion, but some of us enjoy casual gaming and a console is ideal for that use



HookeyStreet I'm sorry if I sounded like I was crappin' in your thread. But I can honestly say I do not keep up with console hardware. Also I am not going to high jack your thread anymore then it already is BUT, I do not hate consoles.

As a matter of fact I am relatively new to PC gaming. Its even in my bio. My first gaming system was a Atari 2600. As a matter of fact I got into PC gaming only about 4 years ago!

Let me tell you what I have owned in consoles......

Atari 2600
Sega Master System
NES
Sega Genesis
Sega CD
Sega 32x
Super NES
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
Xbox (Not 360)

And THEN I bought my first PC.

My issue with console gaming is the whole gaming industry has lost its way. I've said it before that it creates one size fits all gaming. After YEARS of playing with consoles I noticed PCs always had the best graphics and were always cutting edge. They (PC) used to lead up to the next console and pave the way to new tech. Now they get nothing but ports and crappy ports at that.

My question to the new generation gamers is who is making the next gen of games? Is it dated hardware (consoles) or PC hardware (bleeding edge). Think about that. You think this is a golden age of gaming but in fact games are at an all time low for the consumer. 15 bucks for 4 maps? One dollar for a single skin? Developers leave out content just so they can charge for it later? You have to ask yourself where have WE been and where are they taking us? As a gamer you have to think about this stuff.

I owned the first GamePro back when it was a single page news letter. I can give you a history lesson of a lot of developers. One of my personal hero's is Carmack. I am about as a hardcore gamer as you can meet and I have to tell you our current status sucks.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2010)

while the consoles are new and 'next' gen, the games are made on them, and for them.

Once it becomes old tech, the games tend to get made for PC first again (like they are now, with PC versions getting better graphics, revamped controls and such) - expect this to pick up more soon, with PS3 and 360 focusing on the sony dildo and MS kinect, they'll bother a lot less with the PC compatible games so the PC ones will be more PC oriented.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> HookeyStreet I'm sorry if I sounded like I was crappin' in your thread. But I can honestly say I do not keep up with console hardware. Also I am not going to high jack your thread anymore then it already is BUT, I do not hate consoles.
> 
> As a matter of fact I am relatively new to PC gaming. Its even in my bio. My first gaming system was a Atari 2600. As a matter of fact I got into PC gaming only about 4 years ago!
> 
> ...



Its cool m8, no worries   I do agree with what your saying.  I used to love PC gaming  and I agree its really shite how gaming is getting stale because they are only catering for the console market.  But, because I only have a console to play games on now, I just go with the flow 



Mussels said:


> while the consoles are new and 'next' gen, the games are made on them, and for them.
> 
> Once it becomes old tech, the games tend to get made for PC first again (like they are now, with PC versions getting better graphics, revamped controls and such) - expect this to pick up more soon, with PS3 and 360 focusing on the sony dildo and MS kinect, they'll bother a lot less with the PC compatible games so the PC ones will be more PC oriented.



Sony dildo


----------



## KainXS (Jun 21, 2010)

sadly people are reporting on forums that the new 360 overheats just like the old ones










it might not have a red ring but it damn sure has a red dot lol.

its probably just a faulty unit or something though lol.
http://gizmodo.com/5568619/what-happens-when-the-new-xbox-360-overheats


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 21, 2010)

KainXS said:


> sadly people are reporting on forums that the new 360 overheats just like the old ones
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100621/IMG_2569.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100621/IMG_2567.jpg
> ...



Ive seen some stories like this today.  I know one of the videos is fake (well, they caused the overheat on purpose).  But if others are reporting this, it isnt good.  M$ should have there act together by now.  They've only recreated this console 4 times now LMAO


----------



## KainXS (Jun 21, 2010)

its probably just a few isolated incidents, and fakes, nothing to worry about but it is funny that its a red dot now instead of a red ring lol

if it is a real problem then i don't even know what to say. . . . . . .


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2010)

insufficient ventilation = someone blocked the vents deliberately, imo.


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 21, 2010)

then it should automatically shut down, not show a stupid red dot imo. i wonder what their idea of sufficent ventilation is exactly and at what ambient temperature.
considering i have a quad core and gtx280 in a SFF cube case along with PSU, i find it odd that xbox's small case with external PSU ever caused such heat issues for such a weaker gpu/cpu all drawing under 200 watts.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 22, 2010)

what probably happened is that people are putting  them with the consoles right side up against something where the heatsink is close to, since the ventilation is being blocked the heat builds up and it overheats, it could also be that since the fan sucks in air the consoles are getting dustier faster, I don't know if they have dust filters but it looks like dust could be a problem, dusty people . . . . . lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 22, 2010)

the SEGA Dream Cast used a fan and there is directions in the box not to block the vents. People fail to realize electronics suffer from heat exhaustion as humans do.


----------



## wahdangun (Jun 22, 2010)

i dunno, by the look of the pic its look like its have good ventilation and nothing was blocking it ventilation.

and its look like the chip the design is not efficient at all, it is 5 years CPU, gpu and they use modern technology, its should have tdp like 3X intel atom (its use old architecture but use modern die shrink)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> insufficient ventilation = someone blocked the vents deliberately, imo.



If you look at his movie collection he bought Zoolander. Most modern DVD players will self destruct if it detects that lame ass movie within 50 feet. The 360S is just defending itself with the "ventilation" warning. Its saying it cannot breath the same air as that foul movie.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 22, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> the SEGA Dream Cast used a fan and there is directions in the box not to block the vents. People fail to realize electronics suffer from heat exhaustion as humans do.



The fan in the Dreamcast was only about 3cm x 3cm lol 



wahdangun said:


> i dunno, by the look of the pic its look like its have good ventilation and nothing was blocking it ventilation.
> 
> and its look like the chip the design is not efficient at all, it is 5 years CPU, gpu and they use modern technology, its should have tdp like 3X intel atom (its use old architecture but use modern die shrink)



When I say they faked the overheat, I mean they purposely blocked the fans etc, cooked it, then removed the blockage and said "oh look whats happened!".

If they changed the CPU/GPU in any kind of way, surely it would cause problems?



TheMailMan78 said:


> If you look at his movie collection he bought Zoolander. Most modern DVD players will self destruct if it detects that lame ass movie within 50 feet. The 360S is just defending itself with the "ventilation" warning. Its saying it cannot breath the same air as that foul movie.



LOL, Mailman is on form today


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The fan in the Dreamcast was only about 3cm x 3cm lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At the Time DC was being developed they probably noticed the temperature of the device being hotter than previous consoles so they put a fan in.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 24, 2010)

I just got to see one and they do get really hot on the bottom's whenever you stand them up because the heatsink is on the bottom and your blocking the vent for it but it still didn't overheat, I'm not saying that all of them are fake but as long as you have a clean house, this xbox will get pretty hot but it shouldn't overheat.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 25, 2010)

"does it finally fix..." You can easily fake a RROD by wiggling the PSU and other means, you can do an E47 error by removing the hard drive while its on. A lot of the time a PSU fails people think OMG RROD, then they get 5 replacements and give up thinking they all had RROD when it was probably a linked problem like the same fuber PSU.

Not confirmed but i heard every error on the S model is the same so technically a PSU failure or a AV cable fail can be the same. Im not saying they dont get RROD because they do but there are other problems and fakes.

S model kinda reminds me of the S controller on the original xbox.

Looks like a good system; built in wifi and a better hard drive finally a decent size 250GB standard, better components like a new consolidated GPU and CPU on one die ect. It looks okay i mean i wouldn't trade up for one im not stupid to waste money like that but yeah nice.

EDIT: TheMailMan78 owned a 32x! Geez what a piece of shit that was, when i played Toughman Contest i was considering gouging my eyes out but i didn't want that to be the last thing i ever saw.

I've always really owned a PC and console at the same time, best of both worlds especially when everyone else i know isnt into PCs as a gaming platform but more for internet and necessity.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 26, 2010)

well if im not mistaken microsoft wants to keep the 360 around for another 5 years and its only entering its mid life cycle right now. If this old hardware is suppose to last 5 more years.. i might be done with gaming and go back to *shivers* working overtime instead.


http://www.techspot.com/news/39417-microsoft-says-xbox-360-will-be-relevant-for-five-more-years.html


----------



## KainXS (Jun 26, 2010)

sad for pc gamers


----------



## EvilMonkey (Jul 31, 2010)

*Xbox 360 s*

The internal WiFi is a waste of time.  It provides only the most basic options, making impossilbe the connection to a wireless network with good security measures in place.  Your only choice is to dumb down your network security or simply use a wired connection to your router.  How could MS miss on this basic feature?  I cannot use the internal WiFi to choose TKIP or AES, provide a hidden SSID that keeps it hidden on the interface, store more than one wireless profile, or enter specific network information without first scanning for available networks, and if it finds a wireless network available without security enabled it automatically connects to that.  While it may be appropriate for the packaging on the box to boast an internal WiFi, it should caution buyers that it is next to useless.  What's the point of making the console small enough to haul around if the internal WiFi is such a POS?


----------



## EvilMonkey (Jul 31, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> If you want to use an old XBOX 360 wirelessly, you have buy the USB WiFi dongle (preferably the black dual antenna model because its wireless N).  But if you want a 360 console with WiFi 'built in', you go for the XBOX 360 S, the new model.  Thats just how it is.  MS should have built WiFi into the original 360, but they didnt.
> 
> PC gaming great,  Im not denying this fact.  But thats if you have the time and money to invest into it.  Some people, like myself, just like a quick and easy gaming fix every now and again, so for this reason a console is ideal.  PLUS, consoles get FAR better/more exclusive titles.



It is telling that even with their internal WiFi, MS displays on their XBOX website how to connect the external wireless device.  They seem to either not have wanted to invest in a decent interface, or not wanted to license someone elses.  Either way, the internal WiFi is nearly useless.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 31, 2010)

EvilMonkey said:


> It is telling that even with their internal WiFi, MS displays on their XBOX website how to connect the external wireless device.  They seem to either not have wanted to invest in a decent interface, or not wanted to license someone elses.  Either way, the internal WiFi is nearly useless.



What on earth are you on about?  If you have an old XBOX 360 and want to connect it wirelessly, you need a WiFi adapter from MS.  If you have a new 250GB 'S' model and want to connect it wirelessly, you use the internal WiFi adapter...............whats to hard to understand about that? 

I havent heard of any problems with the internal WiFi on the 360 'S'.  My cousin has one and he gets a great wireless connection with it.


----------



## human_error (Jul 31, 2010)

EvilMonkey said:


> The internal WiFi is a waste of time.  It provides only the most basic options, making impossilbe the connection to a wireless network with good security measures in place.  Your only choice is to dumb down your network security or simply use a wired connection to your router.  How could MS miss on this basic feature?  I cannot use the internal WiFi to choose TKIP or AES, provide a hidden SSID that keeps it hidden on the interface, store more than one wireless profile, or enter specific network information without first scanning for available networks, and if it finds a wireless network available without security enabled it automatically connects to that.  While it may be appropriate for the packaging on the box to boast an internal WiFi, it should caution buyers that it is next to useless.  What's the point of making the console small enough to haul around if the internal WiFi is such a POS?



WTF are you on about? The internal wifi on the new 360 S is better than the old external wifi connection addon - my 360 S has no problems connecting to my network (nor did my old 360 with the extra wifi addon). It will not automatically connect to any open wifi - you still have to tell it to. The functionality of the internal wifi is the same as the external dongle, only this time it is built into the cost of the console, is b/g/n as opposed to b/g for white wifi addons and b/g/n for the newer, black ones.

The new 360 is not meant to be a slim, portable version - microsoft have re-designed it to run more reliably, cooler and quieter whilst providing more usb ports and adding features which have become standard after the original xbox360's release (wifi, optical out for hdmi connections without the need for an adapter) to the console.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 31, 2010)

human_error said:


> WTF are you on about? The internal wifi on the new 360 S is better than the old external wifi connection addon - my 360 S has no problems connecting to my network (nor did my old 360 with the extra wifi addon). It will not automatically connect to any open wifi - you still have to tell it to. The functionality of the internal wifi is the same as the external dongle, only this time it is built into the cost of the console, is b/g/n as opposed to b/g for white wifi addons and b/g/n for the newer, black ones.
> 
> The new 360 is not meant to be a slim, portable version - microsoft have re-designed it to run more reliably, cooler and quieter whilst providing more usb ports and adding features which have become standard after the original xbox360's release standard (wifi, optical out for hdmi connections without the need for an adapter) to the console.



I think EvilMonkey is bonkers m8


----------

